# Rocktober Oil & Gas Watchlist



## moneymajix (8 October 2007)

This is not investment advice. These are some of my current interests.

ARQ - $1.475

AOC - 2c

EBROA - 1.5c

EGO - 2.3c

FRV - 6.3c

MOGOA - 1c

MPO - 16c

PTR - 80.5c

REY - 9.5c

SAE - 62.5c

SSN - 21c

ADI - 66c




Happy, happy, joy


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 October 2007)

Thanks mm , I'll check those out.

garpal


----------



## moneymajix (8 October 2007)

Hi G

I notice that Trader Paul also likes *ARQ* and *EGO* for October. This could be a good "sign".


Salinas Energy (*SAE*) and others are mentioned in this recent SMH article:

http://www.smh.com.au/news/business/too-many-small-oil-explorers/2007/10/07/1191695738741.html



The only one on the Rocktober watchlist I currently own is *FRV* (6.3c). See their recent ann.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071005/pdf/314z02f8qxj5dt.pdf


I do hold other energy stocks - one I quite like is SEA.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (8 October 2007)

Good to hear you bought some EVM, been holding some for a while and will continue to the future. I also bought some MBT (Missionbiofuels) lately at $1.25 (Tightly held,No volume) I think you were interested in Sterling biofuels, Did you get some shares in that?
Not Oil, Not Gas But BIOFUEL


----------



## moneymajix (8 October 2007)

*Hi Big*

*RE: EVM*

Bought some last week and then the share price went up today - over 16%. I thought my timing was pretty good.

The link to the Discovery Channel I posted does not work. I will try to fix as the story shows what the tower would look like in the Aussie outback. 

The BRR interview from February is also worth a listen. The CEO, Roger Davey, seems very definite that the solar towers will be built.

Questions:

1. Do you know how much stock Davey holds?
2. Why do you think Gelbaum bought in?


BTW, thanks for your posts on EVM.

No purchase of Stirling. Can't buy them all.
LOL with it.


----------



## moneymajix (17 October 2007)

18c, up 20%


----------



## moneymajix (17 October 2007)

*Moving MPO*

19c - up over 26%


----------



## moneymajix (18 October 2007)

*MOGOA up 100%*

On the Rockin' list!

2c.


----------



## moneymajix (18 October 2007)

*HOW NOW THE ROCKTOBER  WATCHLIST?*


ARQ - $1.475
*Now $1.60*


AOC - 12c ( I think that should read 12c)
Now 9.1c


EBROA - 1.5c
*Now 2c*

19/10 - *2.4c *(up 20%) 


EGO - 2.3c
Now 2.1c


FRV - 6.3c
Now 5.6c

19/10 *6.4c*


MOGOA - 1c
*Now 2c*


MPO - 16c
*Now 21.5c*


PTR - 80.5c
Now 74c

19/10 - *74.5c*



REY - 9.5c
*Now 10.5c*


SAE - 62.5c
*Now 66c*


SSN - 21c
Now 19.5c


ADI - 66c
Now 64c

19/10 - *64.5c*

:walker:


*23/10/07*
*Gainer *

*REY*
11.5c


----------



## moneymajix (24 October 2007)

*AOC* - up 54%
14c. No news.



*EBROA *- Closed up over 20%
2.9c


----------



## moneymajix (25 October 2007)

AOC up again. Up over 14%. 16c.




Today's high was 20c!!!!!!!!!

Which was up almost 43%.

Closed at 16c.


----------



## So_Cynical (18 November 2007)

PETRATHERM LTD (PTR) has droped alot lately
and so has  GEOTHERMAL RESOURCES LIMITED (GHT)
i want to get into hot rocks...but just dont know.


----------



## moneymajix (18 November 2007)

*PTR*
81c - up a bit since on the watchlist.

Has been over $1.50.

There was a couple of good anns. recently.


From the Rocktober watchlist - 
I'd be keeping an eye on *SAE.*
Results soon.
I think it Fat Prophets like this one.


----------



## moneymajix (20 November 2007)

91c. UP *12.346%* on a DOWN day.

Anns.

20 Nov 2007 13:02  Media Release - Coalition shows confidence in Petratherm  4   
20 Nov 2007 12:01 !  PTR: $50 million Coalition Election Commitment to Petratherm  2   
20 Nov 2007 09:42 !  Trading Halt


----------



## vishalt (20 November 2007)

Nice, 12.3%!


----------



## moneymajix (21 November 2007)

REY - 14c, Up 33.33%


----------



## moneymajix (30 November 2007)

*Moves Today*


*PTR *- $1.16
Up 16%

Hit $1.20

(Put on the Roctober watchlist at 80.5c).



+++++++++++++

*PYM* - 40c, up over 11%

++++++++++++

*REY*

18.5c, up 12+%

++++++++++++

*OTHERS:*


*EXM *

Still waiting for results. See ann. today.


*MEO*
$1, waiting for results.


----------



## moneymajix (30 November 2007)

*AOC *up 16%, to 14.5c

See AGM presentation, 29 November


----------

